
Show HN: Bit of News - sinzone
http://www.bitofnews.com/news/
======
MojoJolo
Awesome!

Hi guys, I'm the creator of TextTeaser API that was used by Bit of News. :) I
first thought that bitofnews is just a bot in Reddit. I'm really surprised
that this is now a full blown website/app.

Thanks for Bit of News for using the TextTeaser API.

~~~
diminish
Hi, congrats on quality results. Will you open source the algorithm and the
implementation, as you were mentioning on HN few months ago? What are your
startup plans?

~~~
MojoJolo
Yes, I will open source it soon. Here's a teaser:
[https://github.com/MojoJolo/textteaser](https://github.com/MojoJolo/textteaser)

------
tikhonj
Really impressive automatically generated summaries.

Of course, there are some funny parts as well. One of the bullet points for
"Russia halts adoptions to Sweden over gay nuptials" is just

    
    
        • "It's terrible.
    

Very frank :D.

I certainly agree, but I imagine a person summarizing the article would not
have used this phrasing.

~~~
bitofnews
Hey creator of bitofnews here. Thanks for the compliments. If you liked the
summary, please checkout TextTeaser on Mashape, the supporting API.

As of right now, u/bitofnewsbot is banned from r/worldnews :( I'm getting in
touch with the mods to see what's up.

------
andrewcooke
auto-generated? if so, that's pretty impressive. [edit] huh, so that's
TextTeaser?
[https://www.mashape.com/mojojolo/textteaser#!documentation](https://www.mashape.com/mojojolo/textteaser#!documentation)
\- i had no idea that summaries of that quality were now commodity apis.

~~~
MojoJolo
Well, why not try the TextTeaser API yourself
([http://www.textteaser.com/](http://www.textteaser.com/))?

I'm the creator of the said API and thanks if you think it's impressive. Also
thanks for bitofnews for using the API.

~~~
bitofnews
Great API, and thank you!

------
jonnathanson
Very cool!

Minor nitpick, though: "news" is most commonly singular, so your tagline
should probably read "news that matters."

~~~
bitofnews
Creator here. I can't believe I overlooked that. Fixed :)

Sorry for being late, I didn't know this was posted here.

~~~
jonnathanson
Cool, and btw, I really love your service! It's so simple and useful. I have
been telling people about it and wish you the best of luck with it.

------
b0z0
Nice. I kind of like "news that matters" better than "news that matter,"
though.

------
abdophoto
This is great. I'm trying to make
[http://thetechblock.com](http://thetechblock.com) a destination for tech
articles and news that matter. Would love any feedback.

------
Kronopath
I'd love to see a site like this specifically focused on business news.
Keeping up with the latest news in business is important, but I've found most
business papers are so full of useless fluff stories that it drowns out the
ones that are most important.

~~~
bitofnews
Hey creator of bitofnews here. I plan on adding different news sections
(business, technology) soon. In the mean while, check out Wall Street
Breakfast. It gives summary of today's market performance:
[http://seekingalpha.com/article/1728342-wall-street-
breakfas...](http://seekingalpha.com/article/1728342-wall-street-breakfast-
must-know-news)

And sorry for being late to the thread! I didn't know this was posted here.

------
hayksaakian
It sucks that that first article right now is about that woman who got shot at
the capital building. Will this news ultimately matter? Probably not. The
other articles seem to be about more impactful things so other wise good job

~~~
nashequilibrium
It's funny that what we see as not eventful is usually seeds for something
big. I remember this with egypt both times and syria. I am not saying that
this is going to lead to something big but you never know, there could be an
uprising over the police moving towards kill at any cost vs kill only if
necessary. If you look at the video, at one point there was six cops
surrounding the vehicle, one cop had his forehead on the front passenger
window yet they could not see a little kid in there, also they could have shot
out the tires, someone that has no gun training could have done that as it was
at point blank range. In the 80s polics had better judgement and less police
injuries, today a guy can have a knife be 10 metres away and a group of cops
will go for the kill shot, amazing.

------
Nogwater
I like the simplicity, but how can it deliver it every morning without asking
for your time zone? The confirmation says it'll deliver at 9am. UTC?

~~~
sonier
Maybe it uses your IP to guess at a location?

------
aroman
What does this have to do with Ivy League schools? Is that just total fluff or
is there any sort of meat behind those words?

Does the author attend an Ivy league school? If so, why does he/she feel that
he/she can or should speak for all the other Ivies? What am I missing?

~~~
avyfain
This is exactly what I thought when I looked at it... Is there any
relationship to the schools?

------
ck2
Very well done!

Now trying to get over the horrifying news that someone poured gasoline on
themselves and tried to burn themselves to death in self-immolation near the
white house. What the heck is going on in DC

------
xerophtye
This is pretty cool, but does it have some feature to select the sources? or
at least what type of news you are interested in? That would make things so
much better!

------
mnx
Bit of feedback: It seems quite US centric. I'm not sure how the selection is
done, but maybe you could add a 'Rest of the world' section?

------
tsheng
Nicely presented application of textteaser. A little put off by the focus on
the "ivy experience" though. Is that some sort of marketing play?

------
olog-hai
The stories at [http://evening-edition.com/](http://evening-edition.com/) are
much more meaningful.

------
level09
Nice but I was wondering why would you develop anything on top of a deprecated
(Google news) API ?

------
jaseflow
Awesome but did you need to blatantly rip the Medium design?

~~~
zhs
Exactly what I was thinking, it's pretty much a direct clone.

~~~
aw3c2
The typefaces are completely different as is the whitespace.

------
p4bl0
This is great. Could there be an RSS or Atom feed?

------
SuperChihuahua
Is it legal?

------
hmslydia
Most useful and relevant new summary I've never read. Sold.

------
contextual
The first story of the woman driver shot to death is the rotten apple in the
barrel. The rest of the stories are better, and with broader appeal.

Just so you know, I'll probably never visit this site again because of that
godawful story. It didn't enhance my life or my understanding of the world. It
did the opposite.

~~~
yesimanotter
>female driver

Fixed that for you. Also I'm not sure why you're so mad over that story. Most
news doesn't enhance your life or your understanding of the world, it's just
news. You have to put it in context to extract any meaning from it.

~~~
contextual
Light attracts light, darkness attracts darkness. If you can think
metaphorically, you'll understand what this means.

------
christiangenco
Oh hey, I like this. Users++

